# how i wish i had more creativity.



## simion (Jul 25, 2012)

So, i'm building a website (in fact,a friend is), to display my photography, and potentially get a few clients.
could you guys give me a few ideas for a domain name?

What would be professional, short, and appealing to people?
[name]photos.co.uk
[name]studio.co.uk
[name]photography.co.uk

That's as far as my imagination goes.


----------



## ceejtank (Jul 25, 2012)

If you're going to start a business - what would your business be called?

As far as photography goes, for me I'd use NamePhotography.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 25, 2012)

Why not register all three, and use two of 'em to redirect to the third (main) site?

Ideally, you should snag up every possible version of your name.

[name]photo....
[name]photos....
[name]photography....
[name]imaging....
[name]photographystudio....
[name]photostudio....


----------



## simion (Jul 25, 2012)

@ceejtank, not exactly a business  more like a personal website, from where people can request my services if they want.
@480sparky, that's an excellent idea! any idea how much a domain costs? I'm so bad at this.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 26, 2012)

simion said:


> ............@480sparky, that's an excellent idea! any idea how much a domain costs? I'm so bad at this.



I have several domains that are nothing more than redirects.  You can get 'em hosted fairly cheap... mine are something like $7 a year.


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 26, 2012)

simion


----------

